

Spotlight – a new contest app: $2,000 per week to the person with the most likes - brophyk
http://www.spotlight.is/spotlight

======
brophyk
Spotlight is a contest app for people that like to share stories and photos
(and videos) soon for the chance to win $ each week. Spotlight also has
special prizes (usually $500 or $1,000) on random days coinciding with art,
writing and video events. We're trying to solve the problem of helping people
to get paid for contributing their content online. Spotlight is run by VUID,
Inc. (www.vuid.co), an online ID company that gives people special log-in
numbers using 2-FA. Would love to hear any feedback, good and bad! Thanks,
Kevin (kevin@vuid.co)

